# Cockatiels! How old?



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi just having a sojurn into bird forums here to ask the bird experts a question that has been bugging me. How old does the average cockatiel live for? My OH used to have one and she took it to her mums when she was changing house a long time ago and the mother in law kept it. I had actually not seen it for ages and forgot all about it till i saw it today and was shocked it was still on the perch. its 26 
my wife reckons it chewed through a 240 volt cable one time and 
the shock has gave it mr jinx powers (the green mile) and will outlive me (charming:closedeyes i reckon they are long lived anyway. just thought i would ask some expert.
also i should add that it is male and hates human males, seriously! it will let females stroke its head but if i or any males go near it it turns into a kestrel and tries to leave me counting nine fingers!
Not that i would like anything happen to the little cherub :001_rolleyes:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Average for a pet bird I would have said 15 years...less if the bird is aviary kept and breeding on a regular basis.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I lost mine couple months ago he was 18 yrs old


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Average for a pet bird I would have said 15 years...less if the bird is aviary kept and breeding on a regular basis.


That's spot on, but caged tiels have been know to go on to 20 yrs.


----------



## Pats (Jun 6, 2011)

I know of one Cockatiel who died last year at 26 years and I know another still living who is 28 years old.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I wondered this the other day. My parents Cockatiel is nearly 16 and still looks happy and healthy. He lives in the conservatory and spends all day watching the birds in the garden......and freaks out along with them if a Sparrowhawk flies over!!LOL


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

alan g a said:


> That's spot on, but caged tiels have been know to go on to 20 yrs.


Wow. So 26 is quite old. He is a caged tiel but sits outside with the mum in law in the summer a lot and chirps away with the other birds. Looks like plenty life in the old bird yet too! Must have been the electric shock right enough. 
Thanks for your replies


----------



## gtatler (Oct 5, 2011)

I have cockatiels in an outside aviary where they fly all day, but shut in at night. 2 of my birds are each in excess of 25 years old - and still going strong. I think that is a good age for this breed.


----------



## lperry82 (May 9, 2011)

The oldest record of a cockatiel is 36 years old Cockatiel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Belongs there on a healthy diet


----------

